# Very Large Stock Pot



## RetsamHsam (9/9/09)

Hi All,

I am looking for a 200L aluminium pot, the largest I can find is 120L has anyone come across a 180-200L pot in their travels??

Damien


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (9/9/09)

Overkill???


----------



## seravitae (9/9/09)

200L sounds like a pretty serious job, you would really want something fairly thick. I would suggest maybe looking at auction houses for commercial kitchen equipment. I've seen some bigass steam jacketed vessels for cooking stuff in.


----------



## claymen (9/9/09)

Interesting, I was looking for something in the 20-50L range (larger the better) but everything seemed pretty damned expensive.

If you had any links or shops you can suggest that you spotted it'd be awesome.


----------



## avaneyk (9/9/09)

Claymen said:


> Interesting, I was looking for something in the 20-50L range (larger the better) but everything seemed pretty damned expensive.
> 
> If you had any links or shops you can suggest that you spotted it'd be awesome.



Have you looked in camping shops? I picked up a 50L SS pot for $120 from a local camping shop. Its not particularly thick (so wouldn't be good for cooking in) but it does the job for my AG beers. I also got 12L and 15L SS pots from target when I was doing extract brews - I use them for my HL tank now.


----------



## claymen (9/9/09)

Been trawling ebay stores and online wholesale kitchen type places. Was planning to have a look around this weekend at some camping stores.

I just need something big that I can do a boilup in and use for eventually a BIAB but also for a few other homebrew uses.


----------



## pokolbinguy (9/9/09)

Not sure if you have looked but try your local Chinese Grocery/restaraunt supplier...usually found in the local chinatown or similar. Last time I was in chinatown in Adelaide I saw some big woks etc and can only assume they have big pots...should be cheap aswell...the woks were!! Doubt they will have crazily big ones like 200L+ though.

Has anyone checked out the shops in the cental market in adelaide for this reason? I have been meaning to check it out for the last week or so.

Pok


----------



## claymen (9/9/09)

My only concern with the cheap pots is that they arent SS but Ally which isnt really suitable. Well it is and it isnt. I'd rather err on the side of caution when dealing with ally and alcohol and lets be honest, nice shiney stainless... mmmm bling.


----------



## Stuster (9/9/09)

Aluminium pots are just fine, claymen. Much cheaper. Lighter. Cheaper. Better heat conductivity. Did I mention cheaper.


----------



## Cocko (9/9/09)

I think for 200L you would be looking at 'Tanks' or 'Drums' not a pot.... so to speak.

When I up-sized to 120L pot it was the biggest I could find... although that was what I was after so looked no further  

I reckon you will only find stainless over alloy in that size but good luck - keep us posted on your quest!


:icon_cheers:


----------



## claymen (9/9/09)

Stuster said:


> Aluminium pots are just fine, claymen. Much cheaper. Lighter. Cheaper. Better heat conductivity. Did I mention cheaper.



Better conductivity can be good and bad, it can mean that it will let heat escape easier too.. but I digress, for my use which isn't just homebrew beer I need stainless. So it needs to be big enough that I can do a decent BIAB but also be used as a full boiler


----------



## TidalPete (9/9/09)

Cocko said:


> I think for 200L you would be looking at 'Tanks' or 'Drums' not a pot.... so to speak.



Good response Cocko.
SS drums would be a better option than a 200 litre stockpot (If you could get it?).
Better still to destroy the bank balance & just go over to conicals if you want that sort of volume?

TP


----------



## Fents (10/9/09)

you can get 200L pots i cant remember where from but i have seen them (i'll rack my memory and see if i can remember)

but yea as said your probably best off going with a 200L drum for it. There are a few threads with guys selling 200L drums on here somewhere. Scrapyards in your area will be your best bet tho.


----------



## Jez (10/9/09)

Fents said:


> ...There are a few threads with guys selling 200L drums on here somewhere....



I bought 2 of these stainless drums & will be picking them up next week. I probably don't need 2 at this stage so you can get one off me if you like for the $180 it cost me.

Or you can contact the user I got them from "davelovesbeer" and see if he can get some more.

Jez


----------



## HoppingMad (10/9/09)

Fallsdell. They have tanks, S/S foodgrade drums the lot - darn expensive though but plenty of drool worthy bling to be seen if you have an explore on their site. 

Look to be spending $275-$450 on something 200litre. Ask for quotes on a bunch of stuff you find on the site and you'll find they vary greatly. I looked at several items of the same size and no two prices were the same.

Sample:
Fallsdell


----------



## Fents (10/9/09)

HoppingMad said:


> Fallsdell. They have tanks, S/S foodgrade drums the lot - darn expensive though but plenty of drool worthy bling to be seen if you have an explore on their site.
> 
> Look to be spending $275-$450 on something 200litre. Ask for quotes on a bunch of stuff you find on the site and you'll find they vary greatly. I looked at several items of the same size and no two prices were the same.
> 
> ...



$970 was the quote i got for a secondhand 200L SS 316 drum. They freaked me out. When i asked why he reckons, he said they cost $>2500 new. He reckons they are def thick SS tho (most likely 316)


----------



## tallie_tubby (11/9/09)

Hi RetsamHsam,

A member of our brew club alerted us to an upcoming auction of commercial kitchen equipment, which includes stock pots. The auction details do not specify the size, but you may be able to call them and ask. You may also want to check if they accept phone bidders, as this auction is run in Croydon Victoria. Unless you feel like a drive down to Victoria!  Check out the listings beginning at this URL:

http://www.auctiongroup.com.au/catalogue.asp?cat=2


Hope this helps,
Tallietubby


----------



## Thunderlips (12/9/09)

Claymen said:


> Interesting, I was looking for something in the 20-50L range (larger the better) but everything seemed pretty damned expensive.
> 
> If you had any links or shops you can suggest that you spotted it'd be awesome.


I'm not sure what your idea of expensive is but there's a few here.

I bought a 20L aluminium pot from them for extract brewing but they also have stainless.
http://www.allquip.com.au/home/index.cfm?f...;category_id=69


----------



## troopa (12/9/09)

Dunno if the drums that Jez are talking about are the SS 44gallon/205 liter drums but yeah you could look at those
If its just for storage or mash tun i cant really see a problem because with some insulation and that much liquid in em heat loss would be minimal
But using em as a HLT or BIAB solution with an external heating/gas supply they may be a little thin on the bottom to heat with
But if going internal electric with say 30amp 3 phase electric then i cant see a problem at all and sounds like a cheap way of getting up over the 120L mark cheaply 

Tom


----------



## Greg Lawrence (12/9/09)

If you want to go very large...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Stainless-steel-tan...id=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Maschenbrau (12/9/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> Not sure if you have looked but try your local Chinese Grocery/restaraunt supplier...usually found in the local chinatown or similar. Last time I was in chinatown in Adelaide I saw some big woks etc and can only assume they have big pots...should be cheap aswell...the woks were!! Doubt they will have crazily big ones like 200L+ though.
> 
> Has anyone checked out the shops in the cental market in adelaide for this reason? I have been meaning to check it out for the last week or so.
> 
> Pok



Hey Pok, try Gaganis Bro's on South Road at Hindmarsh (its just 5 mins out of the city) I picked up a 20L pot for $68 and they have bigger ones there as well, aluminium mind you, but they're cheaper than stainless.


----------



## staggalee (12/9/09)

what sort of heat source would you use under a 200l. drum/pot? {if you were going to use as a boiler}

stagga.


----------



## HoppingMad (12/9/09)

Cheapie 205 Litre Drums in NSW. Had only peanut paste in them. $12 seems a pretty good price.

205Lt Drums

I have been hanging for something to appear like this in melbourne  . Oh well, guess I'm gonna keep looking!

Hopper.


----------



## NickB (13/9/09)

Unless you want to sterilse with caustic or similar, Aluminium will give you better ban for your buck. Got my 60L aluminium pot for around $100 about 3 years back.

Cheers


----------

